

Senate sneaks in SOPA under a new name - dazbradbury
http://rt.com/usa/news/senate-sopa-new-internet-847/

======
cheald
That's pretty shoddy reporting.

First off, if it's in the Senate, it'd be a reanimation of PIPA, not SOPA.
SOPA was the House version of the bill.

Second, doom-and-gloom reporting about a secret "cybersecurity bill" that we
don't know anything about except that it might possibly give the government
the ability to do something are just fearmongering. Until a bill's introduced,
it's an idea, not a bill. Once it's introduced, it's publicly available for
review.

This is nothing but weak FUD-pushing linkbait.

